# printing on silicone swimming caps



## mike450 (Feb 14, 2007)

any info or links for screen printing on swimming caps?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

dye sub? .......


----------



## personalazeit (Nov 5, 2009)

I am searching this same issue, I will post what I find out. Today's info: Called Union Process inks, they confirmed they ONLY have ink that will adhere to the Laytex swim caps, not silicon. They are sending me a sample kit today. Back to searching for silicon ink.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Silicone Inks in the UK sells inks specifically for that. Silicone Inks Ltd - Suppliers of Inks for printing on Silicone Rubber


----------



## personalazeit (Nov 5, 2009)

Tj Ryonet Tech said:


> Silicone Inks in the UK sells inks specifically for that. Silicone Inks Ltd - Suppliers of Inks for printing on Silicone Rubber


I haven't been referred to that supplier yet, I will look them up and see what they offer. I really only found one person, so far, seems VERY expensive. I am waiting on a sample kits coming from 2 different vendor, 1 for latex, 1 for silicon. So, would I be buying ink from the UK?

Thanks!
Tracey


----------



## personalazeit (Nov 5, 2009)

UPDATE! I finally tested the silicone ink on the silicone swim caps, no go... the image came out beautiful! Even tested well on 6 swimmers, however, I noticed on one of the caps, a tiny piece of graphic missing. I then went at it with my finger nail. Although, it took major scraping, once I caught an edge, I could scrape the image right off, so the ink is not bonding. This was even with following every instruction given by the vendor. The bummer was, the original phone call I was told, some of their customers have had difficulty with their ink bonding to the silicone swim caps, however, a few months later, I called in the day I was actually doing the test and got a different person.. this one says "we only have 1 customer that has successfully used our ink on silicone swim caps" so I was really hoping I could be a 2nd! It is amazing the amount of heat these caps can withstand. I got them to 400 degrees for 2 minutes, so I'm back to the drawing board in finding the right ink for these caps I bought!

Anyone know if pad printing ink will work on a screen? Or are the ink solvents too strong for the screen emulsion so I'd loose my image? I have a feeling pad printing ink is probably the better path for silicone swim caps from reading some of the inks available to purchase in that world.


----------



## RTV Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

yes

silicone printing ink, silk screen silicone printing ink, silicone pad printing ink,silicone wrist band ink


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe we have Silicone Ink here in the US too. 

Remember though, Silicone ink is much higher than plastisol.


----------



## RTV Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes you can find ink that will work at silicone printing ink, silk screen silicone printing ink, silicone pad printing ink,silicone wrist band ink
call 877-788-6653 to talk to Steve who will help



personalazeit said:


> UPDATE! I finally tested the silicone ink on the silicone swim caps, no go... the image came out beautiful! Even tested well on 6 swimmers, however, I noticed on one of the caps, a tiny piece of graphic missing. I then went at it with my finger nail. Although, it took major scraping, once I caught an edge, I could scrape the image right off, so the ink is not bonding. This was even with following every instruction given by the vendor. The bummer was, the original phone call I was told, some of their customers have had difficulty with their ink bonding to the silicone swim caps, however, a few months later, I called in the day I was actually doing the test and got a different person.. this one says "we only have 1 customer that has successfully used our ink on silicone swim caps" so I was really hoping I could be a 2nd! It is amazing the amount of heat these caps can withstand. I got them to 400 degrees for 2 minutes, so I'm back to the drawing board in finding the right ink for these caps I bought!
> 
> Anyone know if pad printing ink will work on a screen? Or are the ink solvents too strong for the screen emulsion so I'd loose my image? I have a feeling pad printing ink is probably the better path for silicone swim caps from reading some of the inks available to purchase in that world.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Steve, something tells me that you're Raw Material Supplier. 

Becareful of self promotion. BTW, do you have sample kits?


----------



## RTV Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

selanac said:


> Steve, something tells me that you're Raw Material Supplier.
> 
> Becareful of self promotion. BTW, do you have sample kits?


Yep - I saw that about self promotion as I clicked the first time and will be more careful in the future - I have $25 kits as "sample kits". I used to give them away but cannot anymore as they were abused and I never received information back or they were never even used. 110 gram kits for $25 including freight


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Change your profile too include Silicone Ink, and become an active member posting daily. Search for the posts of people looking for Silicone ink, pad printing, etc. 

Then post as an expert, not as a seller. Let people know they can PM you for more information. Personally, I'd love to do more with silicone ink.


----------



## RTV Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

selanac said:


> Change your profile too include Silicone Ink, and become an active member posting daily. Search for the posts of people looking for Silicone ink, pad printing, etc.
> 
> Then post as an expert, not as a seller. Let people know they can PM you for more information. Personally, I'd love to do more with silicone ink.


Will do, thank you very much!
Steve


----------



## personalazeit (Nov 5, 2009)

Steve, I will certainly be contacting you for a sample kit!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Does B I have samples?


----------



## ACONNER1175 (May 29, 2019)

I FOUND SILICONE INK THROUGH BOSTON INDUSTRIES, IT STATES FOR SILICONE SWIM CAPS
www.bostonindustrialsolutions.com
Tel: +1 (781) 281-4116 | Fax: + 1 (781) 810-0170
I USED IT BUT NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO APPLY IT W/O GETTING IT ALL OVER THE PLACE.
IF YOU KNOW HOW TO APPLY W/O THE MESS LET ME KNOW
HOPE THIS HELPS


----------

